# Mike does dance of joy for george



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

"June 13 I Get George":dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Only 10 more days to wait!! What fun (and fatigue) you are about to begin!
:biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm, have you narrowed down which one is George :O


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Not narrowed down completely. I have two black and tan's (black with tan muzzle, eyebrows and paws) and one sable to pick from. It will definitely be a male, but not sure what I will pick. They are all gorgeous, I'll wait and see if one just clicks with me when I get there.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

At least we know it is George now! LOL Congrats Mike.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so excited for you, Mike. Can't wait to see which one you pick. Good luck!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love both color combos, so you can't go wrong with either !


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Mike. It will be here in a blink of an eye. I am so excited for you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

has the breeder given you any inkling of the personalities of each of these pups? pup a, pup b, pup c ?
wondering if she is leaning one way or another on who is George and which one might be best for you 

looking forward to welcoming sweet George :drum:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

How exciting!

Go with the one who bounces up to you and says "HI MIKE!!!!" :bounce:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats!! June 13th will be here in no time


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Whoohoo!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Boy you are in for some fun........picking out George.........brand new puppy........I love it, nothing like it.......


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I remember the first meeting well . . . you are in for fun, fun, fun!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

arty:arty::whoo:Yeah! Party Time! :whoo:arty:arty:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I miss puppy breath!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is so wonderful! Keep posting!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm very excited about GEORGE coming. Just a few more days. :yo:
Mikeb, what time do you think you will be meeting the little neezer??

Will you be able to post a pic that day and let us know a quick how things are going?
Are you charging your camera?
Can you maybe pick him up a day earlier?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

George is coming~ I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo Hoo - I have not met a black and tan that I have not LOVED! How exciting for you!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

:baby:eace: 2 days to george. Actually 45 hours and 20 minutes.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

mikeb said:


> :baby:eace: 2 days to george. Actually 45 hours and 20 minutes.


Ha ha! Not that you are actually counting the minutes or anything!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

JeanMarie said:


> How exciting!
> 
> Go with the one who bounces up to you and says "HI MIKE!!!!" :bounce:


Hi Mike,

I am so excited for you and agree with JeanMarie. George is going to come bouncing right up and say"Hey dad, what took you so long?).

Best of Luck,

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Mike tomorrow is the big day. Hurry and get those pictures of George posted.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

MIke are you home yet? Do we have pictures of little George????


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have been waiting all day . . . . .


----------

